# First Major Remodel



## mikeylikesit580 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello all, 

Ive been lurking around here for a long time now, haven't posted much. I just wanted to say thanks for all of the info that you have given me on this site. 

Here is the story, My house was built in the 1960's. there are two fulls baths. one right above each other. When I bought my house a year ago, I knew that I would be getting into redoing this bathroom. I want to completely gut it and start fresh. But I have a few problems.

1st Problem- There is a window in the shower, the shower is tile now and is worked around the window. I would like to put an insert in the bathroom and Im debating on either doing glass block, or just taking the Trim off the window and placing the insert in. What do you think? 

2nd Problem- There is no ventalation in there now, the guy who owned in before me, put in a drop ceiling, so now all the moisture just goes right up into the attic. (not good!) I think im going to have to cut a whole in the roof and run a vent fan, what do you think? I need to get rid of the mositure. 

Here is my plan. I am going to take a week of work, so Ill have a full week to get the major stuff done. 

Day 1-2: DEMO : Remove the Tub, the toilet, and the sink. Start ripping out drywall and get it to the studs. 

Day 3: Clean up and insulate. I want to get everything cleaned up, insulated and make sure the floor is ok, and does not need replaced. Then I am going to insulate and put up the vapor barrier. 

Day 4: Start Drywalling and double check plumbing. I want to hang the greenboard and make sure all the plumbing will work with the new stuff. 

Day 5: Install Fixtures. Install Shower, Tub and Sink, Mud Drywall 

Day 6: Start Finishing: Sand Drywall and Paint. 

Day 7: Flooring 

Day 8: Lots of Beer! 

What Would you change? this is my first remodel so any input in much appreciated.


----------



## mikeylikesit580 (Sep 28, 2010)

Here are some pics


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

JOB
#1--Demo to the studs

#2 Mechanical--New plumbing--tub mixer valve---Electrical---fan and duct--light--Gfci outlet--

#3 new tub or shower pan

#4 New studs in bath and blocking for grab rails.

#5 insulation

#6 Durrock tub walls---Drywall the rest---tape and sand---prime--touch up drywall-prime touch ups.
Paint ceilings and first coat walls.

#7 durrock floors

#8--Tile walls and floor

#9---Add vanity---add trim and doors

#10---Final paint----finish trim--towel bars,tub spout--chrome trims and shower head--mirror.

Done-----A pro --with a highly trained assistant would be pleased to finish that job in a week and a half.
Two weeks if delays occur.(like adding a new window)-----Mike------





#5


----------



## mikeylikesit580 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Mike,

My Plan was doing it myself with one helper each day. I thought I would be able to knock it out in a week. Guess not.... I want to do it right. I like the durrock idea. just some extra protection. 

I am debating on tile and laminate for the flooring. I'm assuming I would want to do the laminate before I put the toilet down and vanity down right? But tile I would want to do that later correct? 

I didn't factor in dry time between projects either. Give stuff time to set up correctly.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

:laughing:I have a tendency to think faster than I work--:laughing:

I build a lot of bathrooms---it's what I do. So I've got the timing down,based on my style of working----

a simple job with a tub surround and quick non-tiled floor might be done in 7 days--you still have 3 days for drywall hang /tape/paint

one for demo--another for mechanical(if you are very efficient)

One week will be a push---Is this a one bath house?---Mike---


----------



## mikeylikesit580 (Sep 28, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> :laughing:I have a tendency to think faster than I work--:laughing:
> 
> I build a lot of bathrooms---it's what I do. So I've got the timing down,based on my style of working----
> 
> ...


ha

Glad to know that you know your stuff, I'm gonna need your help! 

What kind of Tub would you recommend? I would love to get a single piece in, but it wont fit, so Im gonna stick with a 3 peice. I was looking at the Kohler Sterling, I've heard good things about them.


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

Mikey - my first bathroom remodel (kept the floors in) took like 2 1/2 months (not to scare you).. but I was only working like Saturday and half Sundays..


----------



## mikeylikesit580 (Sep 28, 2010)

LeviDIY said:


> Mikey - my first bathroom remodel (kept the floors in) took like 2 1/2 months (not to scare you).. but I was only working like Saturday and half Sundays..


Wow! 2 months, Does it look good? Thats all the matters.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I install mainly Kohler cast iron---Villager and Mendota---Mike---


----------



## mikeylikesit580 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Mike, as soon as my garage is done, im going to go about ordering stuff.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Don't do "Laminate" on the floor of a bathroom.
RF


----------



## mikeylikesit580 (Sep 28, 2010)

why not? seems like it would be water resitant that Tile. It doesnt look as good as tile either...


----------



## Jblood (Apr 22, 2011)

*Bath Remodel*

I think you are very ambitious to think this is a one week job. If you haven't done this type of remodel, I would plan to take your time on it. If you are staying in the house for many years or want to re-sell it in a few years, I would tell you to take more time or plan for it. If the window opening interferes with the shower unit you are installing, I would re-size the window framing to go only above the shower unit and use glass block only. Any window that opens in the shower or tub area could become a problem in the future depending how you keep the water off of it. I would run a smooth pipe,pvc, sheet metal or something similar from your new exhaust vent out to the overhang of your roof and vent it there or directly up through the roof, but this will require more more and flashing issues. Get the largest cfm vent you can to get the moisture out as fast as possible. I have been to many Green Build and Home Improvement shows or seminars and I am learning a lot about moisture control or exhaust. I would be careful about using vapor barrier in this remodel. You may actually cause mold problems in your walls or house that will cost you a lot more in the future. I would go with greenboard for your drywall, standard wall insulation that meets code, and make sure to add extra wall bracing for your desired fixtures, so you can screw all accessories to the wood as opposed to trying to use drywall fasteners. Go slow on this project, especially if you have another shower in the house to use. Get a drawing or layout from your local products dealer and really plan what you want it to look like when you are done. I have worked with plumbers, electricians and general remodelers for many years. You will run into some problems, hopefully small ones and you need to be patient while working through them. Don't cut out something because you want to save time or a little money, do it the right way and get a keg because you'll need more than a few beers if this is your first re-model. Plan for 2-3 weeks of here and there work, this way you stay fresh and don't get to frustrated over certain parts of this remodel. Best of luck!


----------



## Jblood (Apr 22, 2011)

*Bath Remodel*

After looking at your heat vent near floor by the door, if you plan to put in a vanity, you will need to re-work the vent to come out of the bottom of the vanity kick plate area or have it move to another wall. This bathroom is exactly the same layout as my last home. The window is small, if you really want the natural light, put in a block window system that is above the show unit or scrape the window entirely. If the window doesn't open and close properly now, you have some form of water damage and swelling. Be prepaired for more time on this. Good luck, again after I saw some of your pictures.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

will take a week just for drywall and paint


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

mikeylikesit580 said:


> I am debating on tile and laminate for the flooring. I'm assuming I would want to do the laminate before I put the toilet down and vanity down right? But tile I would want to do that later correct?


Any flooring should go before/under the toilet.
FYI, don't caulk around the base of the toilet, or at the very least leave the back uncaulked. If the wax ring should leak, you want to see the water. You don't want to seal it in so it totally soaks your subfloor and ruins it.

If you go with any sort of laminate or floating floor, cabinet goes in first. With tile, you can go either way although I think most here would tell you to tile first.

Edited to add: If you're getting a new vanity, I'd look into one with legs rather than solid base. It may make dealing with the vent a bit easier.


----------



## mikeylikesit580 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks BlondeSense, I think i am going to start picking stuff up for the project next week and start next month...


----------



## mikeylikesit580 (Sep 28, 2010)

Jblood said:


> I think you are very ambitious to think this is a one week job. If you haven't done this type of remodel, I would plan to take your time on it. If you are staying in the house for many years or want to re-sell it in a few years, I would tell you to take more time or plan for it. If the window opening interferes with the shower unit you are installing, I would re-size the window framing to go only above the shower unit and use glass block only. Any window that opens in the shower or tub area could become a problem in the future depending how you keep the water off of it. I would run a smooth pipe,pvc, sheet metal or something similar from your new exhaust vent out to the overhang of your roof and vent it there or directly up through the roof, but this will require more more and flashing issues. Get the largest cfm vent you can to get the moisture out as fast as possible. I have been to many Green Build and Home Improvement shows or seminars and I am learning a lot about moisture control or exhaust. I would be careful about using vapor barrier in this remodel. You may actually cause mold problems in your walls or house that will cost you a lot more in the future. I would go with greenboard for your drywall, standard wall insulation that meets code, and make sure to add extra wall bracing for your desired fixtures, so you can screw all accessories to the wood as opposed to trying to use drywall fasteners. Go slow on this project, especially if you have another shower in the house to use. Get a drawing or layout from your local products dealer and really plan what you want it to look like when you are done. I have worked with plumbers, electricians and general remodelers for many years. You will run into some problems, hopefully small ones and you need to be patient while working through them. Don't cut out something because you want to save time or a little money, do it the right way and get a keg because you'll need more than a few beers if this is your first re-model. Plan for 2-3 weeks of here and there work, this way you stay fresh and don't get to frustrated over certain parts of this remodel. Best of luck!


Hey Guys, Sorry for taking so long to get back to you all! Been really busy with work. I dont plan on getting in done in a week at all. I took a week off work to get the big stuff done, (tear down and rough in stuff) My dad is a carpenter by trade so I am hoping that he can help me! 



Jblood said:


> After looking at your heat vent near floor by the door, if you plan to put in a vanity, you will need to re-work the vent to come out of the bottom of the vanity kick plate area or have it move to another wall. This bathroom is exactly the same layout as my last home. The window is small, if you really want the natural light, put in a block window system that is above the show unit or scrape the window entirely. If the window doesn't open and close properly now, you have some form of water damage and swelling. Be prepaired for more time on this. Good luck, again after I saw some of your pictures.


 I am going to have to figure something out with the duct work, Window is newer, but in good shape. I plan on glass blocking it. Let me ask you guys this. If I glass block would you cover it with a insert? I really dont want to cover up a window though. My luck it would get broken or start leaking and I would have no idea. 


tpolk said:


> will take a week just for drywall and paint


Its pretty small I hope I could get drywall done in a day and a half, but it is going to be my first time so well see.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Glass block----I've had the glass block 'made up' at my local brick yard---standard practice around here--for a small fee they mortar the blocks together and wrap it with a steel band---sure beats learning how to be a mason.


Drywall--1 day to hang--and patch/fill---maybe tape---two more coats--,minimum.-2 1/2 days.


----------



## mikeylikesit580 (Sep 28, 2010)

That's a great idea! Never even thought about having them to that. Thanks mike. I'm debating using greenboard in the entire bathroom, being that the bath is only 5x8ish haha!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

It's not necessary,but the added cost is tiny,so ,why not?


----------



## mikeylikesit580 (Sep 28, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> It's not necessary,but the added cost is tiny,so ,why not?


Thats my thinking, going overkill never killed anybody right? but why do they call it overkill then???? :laughing:

So the planning is still going strong. Made another decision. The Window is going. I am going to remove the window. Replace with plywood and pay somebody to put some new siding there. I can also they run my vent our the side of the house then instead of cutting a while in the roof!


----------



## mikeylikesit580 (Sep 28, 2010)

Another road block: 

Do I need an above tub drain? I see that is an option on all the kohler tubs. I imagine that just puts the trap above the floor right? I would assume my tub being so old probably has a below tub drian?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

mikeylikesit580 said:


> Another road block:
> 
> Do I need an above tub drain? I see that is an option on all the kohler tubs. I imagine that just puts the trap above the floor right? I would assume my tub being so old probably has a below tub drian?


????????????

Are you talking about an over flow ??? 

You don't have a choice ,if that's what you are referring to---they all have them now.(and have had them for the last 50 years)


----------



## mikeylikesit580 (Sep 28, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> ????????????
> 
> Are you talking about an over flow ???
> 
> You don't have a choice ,if that's what you are referring to---they all have them now.(and have had them for the last 50 years)


Hey Mike, 

I really am not sure what I am thinking. I guess I was thinking like a toilet with the PTRAP built into the tub. but that doesn't make much sense now does it..... :whistling2:

I am going to do further inspection later today after work but it appears that I do have a PVC going upstairs. :thumbup: Going to start opening up the back of the wall with all the plumbing in it to see what I have to deal with in there. 

Thanks again for all the help guys, I will keep you updated as the project progresses.


----------



## javagirl500 (Jul 28, 2011)

*good info for the non-DIY*

My first project is my bathroom... I am not doing the actual work as I am not handy... but the info here helps me know the right way to do things and choose the right people...and to plan so that everything gets done in an orderly fashion... including the septic system and all the waste pipes (as long as the walls are open)... plus coordinate that with the attic insulation (as long as the ceiling is open)...and with the kitchen piping


----------

